
Built-in Graph Database in SQL Server 2017 - manigandham
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/relational-databases/graphs/sql-graph-overview
======
manigandham
Interesting developments with the latest SQL server version announced:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/04/19/sql-
server-2017-community-technology-preview-2-0-now-available/)

Was thinking about migrating to Postgres but SQL server on linux with graph
processing is a great combination.

